# Children’s gravid early?



## madeleine (May 5, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I know this isn’t common but is possible. Just thought I would share that my girl was paired last year but didn’t become gravid or lay. She is now appearing and acting gravid. What do you all think?

View attachment 327056


----------



## Sdaji (May 5, 2019)

A picture from further back would be much more helpful. If she hasn't eaten for a long time and she isn't impacted or anything else unusual, she's either obese or gravid.


----------



## madeleine (May 8, 2019)

Unfortunately it won’t let me upload any photos. I have tried a few times now. I don’t really understand why. She hasn’t eaten in the past 7 weeks (usually eats once a week) and has been cooking for a month now. She isn’t overweight and is showing all signs of being gravid. I am just interested to see if anyone else has had a children’s become gravid much earlier than the usual breeding season


----------



## Herpetology (May 8, 2019)

Sometimes they can get eggs that are in fertile, while rare, it can happen


----------



## GecksGartersAndGophers (May 30, 2019)

Snakes cn I've retained sperm from the previous year. I'd say she's gravid with last here sperm.


----------

